# Coming to SoCal...



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

December 7th. CIO conference starts Dec 8 in the late PM in Laguna Niguel. Is that close to Cutter? I want to visit.

What to do Dec 7th to Dec 8th?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Laguna Niguel is in South Orange County. Cutter/Santa Barbara is a 2hr drive with no traffic.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Hell, I've got two days.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Laguna Niguel is in South Orange County. Cutter/Santa Barbara is a 2hr drive with no traffic. *


I think closer to 3 hours from South Orange County, and when is there ever "no traffic" in LA?
:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

What you should do is take PCH up from OC, then get on Decker Canyon Rd. in Malibu, to Mulholland Hwy., to Westlake Blvd. to the 101 on your way to SB. Get a little canyon-carving action on the drive!:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I'll be flying in and renting. I'll be lucky to get a Gran(d?) Prix.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *December 7th. CIO conference starts Dec 8 in the late PM in Laguna Niguel. Is that close to Cutter? I want to visit.
> 
> What to do Dec 7th to Dec 8th? *


That sounds excellent!

Decemeber 7th & 8th is a weekend, and I'll
be workin'!

I am looking forward to meeting you.

Traffic on the weekends between OC and SB is minimal!

:thumbup:

Please keep me posted!


----------

